# FTA Receiver



## Tristateviewer (May 11, 2008)

Does anyone on this forum have the Traxis DBS 3500 receiver? I was considering purchasing one and I would like to get some input from those who have it or have had the chance to use it. Per it's description, it appears to be a very good receiver. I welcome your comments.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

I used a Traxis 4550 for a while with no problems. It's still my backup receiver. I bring it out to the field when I want to tweak the dish pointing so I can leave my current primary receiver, a Fortec Mercury II, in place.

The 3500 looks like a decent receiver to start with. You might not need another one until HD arrives in force on FTA, if it ever does.


----------



## stogie5150 (Feb 21, 2006)

I didn't like the one I had. It has nice blindscan, but the remote is laid out wierd to me, it locks up on an HD or 4:2:2 feed also. 

But hey, they're cheap. :lol: 

I use two Coolsat 5000's on an Sg2100 motor and a geosat pro motor respectively, and a Diamond 9000 slaved to one of the coolsats for HD, BTW.

Coolsat 5000's are excellent receivers for blindscanning and wth a motor, and easy to use and understand.


----------

